# Diamond Python how urgent do I need UV



## Albino-keeper (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I know this question always has been issue between keepers. Do diamonds need UV or not but this is not about that as I have already decided I will be using UV. But my question has to do with a rescue Dimond Python I have taken off a lady that didn't have the right conditions for keeping this old timer diamond. I only had a spare 4ft enclosure with no uv in it as none of mine have it in it. So how urgent should I be looking at getting UV into the enclosure I've been told 2 weeks he should be alright (he had uv at the last enclosure) just want to get some other opinions? Thanks.


----------



## saikrett (May 1, 2016)

How long will it be in care for?


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 1, 2016)

Snakes do not need UV - as I said in a post just the other day, snakes get their vitamin D from their food, they don't rely on sunlight or UV for it. It won't do any harm but it is absolutely not necessary.

Jamie


----------



## PythonLegs (May 1, 2016)

It's not urgent. New school of thinkng is that diamonds don't need uv at all, plenty of experienced keepers swear by it. Won't do any harm if you have it, until I see proof otherwise I'll be keeping mine..


----------



## Wokka (May 1, 2016)

Its pretty hard to prove that you dont need something, but 1000s of pythons thrive without UV so i am no sure what sort of proof you require.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2016)

My diamonds have never had access to artificial UV and are doing fine.
Both 10 years old and bred last 2 seasons.

Not needed. You want it, great, it's not going to hurt. 
So to answer your question, take your time.


----------

